# Next Generation Power Meter



## A.Z.KOETSIER (9 Nov 2015)

Next Generation Power Meters are here

Power meters really were only there to tell us power. The next generation of power meters are able to do so much more but does it matter, what do you guys think about them?

- True leg balance (SRM/Quarq/P2M/ Wattbike and others estimates this on two half moons of the pedal stroke)
- Torque efficiency
- Pedal smoothness
- Power phase duration in degrees, including where power phase is started and stopped. (useful to see how seating positions effect this and also to dictate the OCP on Q-rings)

These metrics are still being researched to see how they can be used to improve the way we ride, there is no 'perfect' pedal stroke.

What I can say is that my torque efficiency did increase with higher wattage efforts like climbing.

Basically it is the measure of how much negative power you are producing by not lifting your leg on the upstroke. a 100% efficient stroke would mean the pedal was completely unloaded on the upstroke.

Due to the spider based design of SRM, the single crank arm design of stages and the hub based design of Powertap, none of these will truly be able to give these metrics.

As of now only Garmin Vector and Verve Infocrank can provide this data (and maybe the new Pioneer system?).

The Infocrank is also able to read up to 256 points per pedal stroke at 60rpm and 128 points at 120rpm.
The Pioneer system can read up to 12 points and also include the force vector direction at each point.
SRM had an industry leading data rate of 4 points per second.

The Infocrank has also been lab tested to be twice as accurate as SRM, with a maximum error of 0.05% above 17Nm(See attached) on a side note It can register down to 10rpm and up to 3000w.

The result of all this is that you are really able to target the progress of individual muscle groups or nurture the progress of injuries.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (10 Nov 2015)

Some of the newer metrics explained a bit better than I did

https://www.cyclinganalytics.com/blog/2014/04/torque-effectiveness-and-pedal-smoothness


----------



## Citius (10 Nov 2015)

If any of this leads to riders being able to produce more sustainable power, then it will be useful. If it doesn't, then it won't.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (10 Nov 2015)

Correct, here is a link and extract from an article written in Aug 2013, explaining how this 'next gen' power meter can be useful

http://www.americanroadcycling.org/thebook/DeadSpot.aspx?frm=Par2CloselyRelatedToTorque

_When power meters get better, I will be able to say definitively something like, "See, Flori, you are pushing down hard on the right pedal, but look at the back pressure on your left pedal, you are holding back even more. If you were not on a downhill you would actually be going backwards. Do you suppose hills have to be so hard?"_


----------

